# So what's with all the pixelated dog avatars?



## Overcast (Jun 6, 2019)

And where can I get one?


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> And where can I get one?


Ask @Desire Lines


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 6, 2019)

Ancient Chinese secret, you'll have to take down China to know the secret. Are you up to the task?


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fiiiiiinally. 
Bork crew represent!
Bopdogs4lyf


----------



## Samoyed (Jun 6, 2019)

Join us


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bork or be borked 

#bopdogs4lyf


----------



## moron (Jun 6, 2019)

I was wondering too but was too afraid to ask.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jun 6, 2019)

Jewish conspiracy.  We can't talk here.

The sun will set soon.  Be ready.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 6, 2019)

Pixel dogs are a sign of shame.

If a user has one it means theye're a libtard.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

Autism.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 6, 2019)

I want one but at the same time the guy seems to have a lot of requests so I don't want to bother him.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 6, 2019)

It's a mark to know who's going to the oven next.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 6, 2019)

They’re a white supremacist dog whistle in the form of a literal dog. I read about it in Vice.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 6, 2019)

It's a campaign in support of legalizing 8-bit zoophilic hentai in Islamabad.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 6, 2019)

You can only get one if you're a furry.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 6, 2019)

DOGGO DOGGO
DOGGO DOGGO
WE ACCEPT YOU
ONE OF US


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 6, 2019)

We're a gay suicide cult.
To join you must shove a sharpie in your anus and send the picture to noll.


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nah, it's cool kids only. Sorry catgirl enthusiasts.

@LofaSofa don't listen to @Big Daddy Fish - the fish is an animu fag catgirl wannabe and I'd sooner die than join a furry cult. You know I fight the weeb war proudly. Fishy even personalised my OG bopnik @Desire Lines avatar like a catcuck. Don't believe the spy lies, is chen/touyou(??? Don't get weeb shit) obsessed. Fish is the real freak.

Join the customised bork pack.


----------



## Otis Boi (Jun 6, 2019)

Where do i sign up to join the dog cult?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 6, 2019)

I want a xeno doggo


----------



## Kirito (Jun 6, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> Nah, it's cool kids only. Sorry catgirl enthusiasts.
> 
> @LofaSofa don't listen to @Big Daddy Fish - the fish is an animu fag catgirl wannabe and I'd sooner die than join a furry cult. You know I fight the weeb war proudly. Fishy even personalised my OG bopnik @Desire Lines avatar like a catcuck. Don't believe the spy lies, is chen/touyou(??? Don't get weeb shit) obsessed. Fish is the real freak.
> 
> Join the customised bork pack.


You died before joining this furry cult. That's why you have a dead dog avatar.


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 6, 2019)

I want to (fairly) neg-rate you but you're not wrong.


----------



## eldri (Jun 6, 2019)

JOIN US!
BECOME ONE WITH THE BORK!!
AND TOGETHER WE WILL RULE!!!


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 6, 2019)

I want one being hanged.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Daddy Fish said:


> You died before joining this furry cult. That's why you have a dead dog avatar.


As a still alive doggo, that gives me the authority to say that @Big Daddy Fish is not only an animu fag catgirl wannabe, but a fat cuck on top of that.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 6, 2019)

@scorptatious  Why would you want to replace your dope ass T'ai Fu avatar in the first place?


----------



## Overcast (Jun 6, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> @scorptatious  Why would you want to replace your dope ass T'ai Fu avatar in the first place?



I like to replace avatars regularly. Kinda my thing.

Glad to see someone else here recognizes my avatar.  Such a great game!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 6, 2019)

I asked, that's why


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 6, 2019)

Have you ever heard of the 1000 cranes legend? It's said that if you make 1000 origami cranes your wish will come true. @Desire Lines, I'm sad to say, has been diagnosed with cancer. He doesn't know how to do origami but he does know how to make pixelated dogs. His hope is that if he reaches 1000, he will be able to wish for a cure to his cancer.


btw, it's rectal cancer.


----------



## Looney Troons (Jun 6, 2019)

Having a pixel dog avatar is akin to having 14 88 tattooed on your forehead and asshole.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 6, 2019)

Can I be a conformist?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

They added me to their Doggo PM but then I was outed as @Big Daddy Fish's sock puppet and it got awkward. _Then_ they started rping and I noped the fuck out of there. 
#Resist


----------



## Coolio55 (Jun 7, 2019)

Fuck you niggers. Space Dance is superior.

The dog doesn't even have their own song. Especially not a cool synth one with barely intelligible engrish.


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 7, 2019)

Damn, I really want a doggo avatar, but I don't wanna bother the guy if he's being bombarded with requests


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 7, 2019)

KingofNothing said:


> Damn, I really want a doggo avatar, but I don't wanna bother the guy if he's being bombarded with requests


Christ, just rip off the plainest one you can find and do a recolor in GIMP or something.

It's only five frames.


----------



## Looney Troons (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m going to suck some hardcore ass and dick here and shill for the Farms. 

Threads have been posted in the Supporters forum, only visible by the True and Honest fans who donate or have donated money for the cause.  We have a ton of really talented and autistic artists here that make cool shit for people for free. 
@Desire Lines made these awesome doggos 
@Haunter made some really neat avatars a month or two back for members here
@BOLDYSPICY! , I believe, is responsible for those cool pufferfish avvies (the lore behind them comes from a cow)

There are tons more, I’m sure, but these are the ones that come to mind. Consider supporting Null and the community here.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 7, 2019)

Will you accept a pixellated bopping coelacanth into your cult, lads (even if the fins are compressed in the animation because the forums can't take it for some odd reason)?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jun 7, 2019)

This is now doggo thread. Post dogs.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 7, 2019)

I can make an animated pixel dog avatar too but I'm charging $30 in advance.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 7, 2019)

I literally registered so I could get one of these avatars


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 7, 2019)

Hm, can't get a dog avvy when I'm known for Stephen Fry avvies.


----------



## zyclonPD (Jun 7, 2019)

Doggo avatars are dumb


----------



## Fortress Fortress (Jun 7, 2019)

I admit I'm curious about how they would make a B-29 into a pixeldog, but I don't want to surrender myself to a trend.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 8, 2019)

But the B-17 was the flying fortress; the B-29 was the Superfortress

Reeeeeee


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 8, 2019)

I hope the dogs get euthanized.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2019)

Hive mind joined.


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 9, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Hm, can't get a dog avvy when I'm known for Stephen Fry avvies.


Stephen Fry as a dog.


----------



## Fortress Fortress (Jun 9, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> But the B-17 was the flying fortress; the B-29 was the Superfortress
> 
> Reeeeeee


Don't worry, that is not lost on me. It's also a nod to a wartime speech test invented by Americans to distinguish subversive japs from refugee chinks.


Spoiler: Excerpt from 12 Jan 1942 LIFE publication








Spoiler: TL;DR full context







These days the process is a little more direct:







About the dog fad, it'll run its course soon enough. Will we miss it once it's gone?


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 9, 2019)

Fads are only as fun as they make a certain type unhappy.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Hm, can't get a dog avvy when I'm known for Stephen Fry avvies.



couldn't find one of him as a dog but I found some of him with dogs


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 9, 2019)

That 2nd one is way too British for me.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> That 2nd one is way too British for me.


you could maybe use the third one


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks, but I like using current Stephen for now. The OK symbol makes me laugh.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2019)

At this rate, I'm gonna be the only one on this site that won't have a dog avatar because I never found the appeal; I think they look stupid.

Also because I'm too loyal to the V mouth.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 10, 2019)

But it's Kiwi pride month, why would I want to be a dog? Also what would an unkillfill dog even look like?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 10, 2019)

Rick Pratt said:


> couldn't find one of him as a dog but I found some of him with dogs


Do you have any of uncle phil with a dog?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 10, 2019)

@UnKillFill


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 10, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @UnKillFill


I'm still adding a kiwi pride logo, but this is totally my avi for the rest of the month, thankyou!


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jun 10, 2019)

@Desire Lines Should you make me a terminator doggo avatar, I'll send you 1488 DOGE.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Jun 10, 2019)

#dogs4life homie


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 10, 2019)

Yiff in hell.


----------

